# privacy latch



## pwood (Apr 25, 2012)

chapter 11 of the calif bldg code requires a privacy latch on single occupancy restrooms. what exactly is a "privacy latch"? vacant/ occupied maybe?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 25, 2012)

just a way to keep the door locked from the outside while the person inside is busy being private.  some have the vacant/occupied notifications at the exterior.


----------



## Doorman (Apr 25, 2012)

The short answer is ANSI Function F76.

A privacy function lock is, well, a lock that affords privacy but not security.  The bathroom in a house is a common example of appropriate application.  These can be opened from the outside with a simple tool... sometimes a coin, maybe a small probe or screwdriver.


----------



## pwood (Apr 25, 2012)

is the vacant/occupied notification a requirement or a some have thing?


----------



## Doorman (Apr 25, 2012)

The areas I have worked in do not require an "Occupied/Vacant" indicator, but these indicators are certainly a positive way to see at a glance if the closed door to the toilet room is unlocked.


----------



## LGreene (Apr 26, 2012)

I have heard that Oregon's accessibility standard required an occupancy indicator but that the requirement was removed from the most recent edition of the standard.  That's the only place I've seen an indicator required by code.  As stated above, a privacy latch is like a lock but you can use a tool to unlock it from the outside rather than a key.  Like the bathroom lock at home...the kids use a paper clip to unlock the door on each other.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 26, 2012)

LGreene said:
			
		

> Like the bathroom lock at home...the kids use a paper clip to unlock the door on each other.


My brother and I preferred wire hangers...who knew that something as simple as unlocking a privacy lock could be so irritating.


----------



## Descary (Dec 15, 2019)

You can get good advice about the vacant/occupied indicator locks at https://vizilok.com/. I ordered this type of locks for my bathroom two months ago and I'm really satisfied with the quality.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't over think this thing this is a privacy latch for a toilet stall


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2019)

For a door make sure the latch is accessible. Many Privacy locks are not accessible to people with disabilities.
Some buttons and twist keys are not easily manipulated with some disabilities.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2019)

pwood said:


> chapter 11 of the calif bldg code requires a privacy latch on single occupancy restrooms. what exactly is a "privacy latch"? vacant/ occupied maybe?



Jefferson you say? Been there (smiling).


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2019)

mark handler said:


> For a door make sure the latch is accessible. Many Privacy locks are not accessible to people with disabilities.
> Some buttons and twist keys are not easily manipulated with some disabilities.


Points well taken.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 24, 2019)

Oregon's requirement for the "OCCUPIED INDICATOR" has returned!  

It is hidden in Chapter 12 of the Oregon Structural Specialty Code, *Section 1209.3.1*, titled, "*Single-use Toilet and Bathing Room.* 
"_Doors to single-user toilet and bathing rooms, including family or assisted use rooms shall be securable from within the room and shall be provided with a privacy lock and an occupied indicator complying with Section 1010.1.9.6_."   
(*1010.1.9.6 Unlatching*.  _The unlatching of any door or leaf shall not require more than one operation_.)



LGreene said:


> I have heard that Oregon's accessibility standard required an occupancy indicator but that the requirement was removed from the most recent edition of the standard.  That's the only place I've seen an indicator required by code.  As stated above, a privacy latch is like a lock but you can use a tool to unlock it from the outside rather than a key.  Like the bathroom lock at home...the kids use a paper clip to unlock the door on each other.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 25, 2019)

Inspector Gift said:


> Oregon Structural Specialty Code,.)


Thats an ominous title for a document that deals with restroom locks.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 25, 2019)

Inspector Gift said:


> Oregon's requirement for the "OCCUPIED INDICATOR" has returned!
> 
> It is hidden in Chapter 12 of the Oregon Structural Specialty Code, *Section 1209.3.1*, titled, "*Single-use Toilet and Bathing Room.*
> "_Doors to single-user toilet and bathing rooms, including family or assisted use rooms shall be securable from within the room and shall be provided with a privacy lock and an occupied indicator complying with Section 1010.1.9.6_."
> (*1010.1.9.6 Unlatching*.  _The unlatching of any door or leaf shall not require more than one operation_.)



*A little more money*


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 26, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Thats an ominous title for a document that deals with restroom locks.



I AGREE.    Sometimes I think the codes are made intentionally confusing (and expensive) as job security for code officials.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 3, 2020)

Questions: 
Is an occupancy indicator is now a type of code-required signage for the benefit of the public?
If so, how does an "occupied" indicator work with the requirements of ADAS 216.3 ("signs that provide information about interior spaces and facilities") and ADAS 703.5, including 703.5.5 for 5/8" character height?


----------



## e hilton (Jan 3, 2020)

Yikes said:


> Questions:
> Is an occupancy indicator is now a type of code-required signage for the benefit of the public?


Dont know about that, but i will give a real world example from the branch banks i renovate.  Code requires us to provide customer access to restrooms.  (Ok, maybe not code, maybe its zoning ordinance, or ada or whatever.  Don’t argue).  But in many locations we don’t want to give free access to non customers, and mainly to the homeless who don’t treat the restroom nicely.  So we put a key-lock on the door, and let anyone borrow the key as needed.  
Without the indicator, its possible that the staff, who have their own keys, could unlock and open the door when the room is in use.  We used to put a slide bolt on the inside, but that didnt show occupancy status, and prevented emergency access.


----------



## steveray (Jan 3, 2020)

Code requires bathroom access to occupants of the building which includes bank customers....You may want to be careful with that as "keys"may be difficult for people with disabilities to manuver....


----------



## e hilton (Jan 3, 2020)

The branch staff will assist anyone who needs help.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 4, 2020)

I agree with Mark.....don't over think this.


----------



## e hilton (Jan 4, 2020)

fatboy said:


> I agree with Mark.....don't over think this.


Good idea ... On paper.  But when dealing with “educated” public you have to think of everything.  Case in point ... the branch managers frequently get approached by customers who insist that its a code requirement to install electric door operators.  The complainers are just as often walking as they are visibly handicapped.  I think lazy is the term.


----------

